# moving electric & gas meters from garage to external



## Bikini Widow (20 Mar 2017)

Hi all,

I just want to see if any advice in approaching gas and electricity for moving meters from internal garage to external wall.  Basically I want to avoid cost and complexity were possible.  

Background: I will be knocking garage for a conversion job and will need them moved  to new wall once conversion job is done.

Any thoughts appreciated.
BW


----------



## staff (20 Mar 2017)

Hi Bikini

Not sure about the electricity meter but i had my gas meter moved 2 years ago after having a porch installed. It was only moved about 2 metres but it cost me the guts of €1,000 and it does depend on how far you are moving it - the further you move the more expensive. I know I was surprised at the price at the time.  Bord Gais don't do the move but it does have to be approved by them.  Hope this helps.

Staff


----------



## Clonback (20 Mar 2017)

I got a new supply of gas which involved bord Gais running a pipe for 20m from the nearest supply.Cost 250euro.The property never had gas installed before.


----------



## Bikini Widow (21 Mar 2017)

Thanks for feedback, I saw mention somewhere of a smart electricity pilot that requires a new meter to be installed was wondering if this could be used to offset costs.  Will continue to look 

thanks again,
BW


----------



## Branz (2 Apr 2017)

The SM project does not incorporate a meter move, it is just a switch.

The elec meter move project will cost, especially if the cables are not long enough to be reused in the new position or/and the ESB decide that the cable need updating.
I have seen different scenarios where one ESB crew will not crimp on an extra say 5 meters to the incomer, whereas others did!

This move will also require a REC to certify the house wiring in its entirety _before_ the meter is reconnected.
So as part of this project establish before you start whether your earth is neutralised,as this will need doing if not, and will cost €189.00 for a separate ESB call out to do it.


----------

